# New ribbon unveiled for Navy boot camp's best



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats Navy!  You are now just one step away from joining the Air Force in simply giving out ribbons for completing boot camp...well done, and way to validate the feelings and needs of the younger generation who need a pat on the back for simply existing!  :wall:

_Boot camp's top graduates are about to get a new ribbon.

Every sailor graduating from Navy Recruit Training receives the National Defense Service Ribbon. As many as three percent of each weekly graduating class will now earn an additional uniform ribbon: the new Navy Basic Military Training Honor Graduate ribbon.

L I N K_


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 20, 2015)

Meh.

AF actually created an Honor Grad Ribbon years ago, I don't have a problem with the top 3% being recognized this way.
I wish the Army and AF would do away with their "Training Ribbons" though, just finishing a program shouldn't rate a ribbon.
Honor Grad and Marksmanship Awards are the only Basic Training Awards that need to be given.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2015)

A ribbon? That's cute.
Signed,


----------



## JWoody (Aug 20, 2015)

HOOYAH NAVY:wall:


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Grunt (Aug 20, 2015)

I always thought that graduating Boot Camp was "ribbon enough" for me.

However, I won't lose any sleep over this very important decision.


----------



## Loki (Aug 21, 2015)

And let's not forget our "Army service ribbon" & "NCO development".   The Black beret...embarrassing


----------



## Gunz (Sep 10, 2015)

Six years in the Marines : 8 ribbons.
First week in the Air Guard: 2 ribbons.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 10, 2015)

I always liked the USMC way of giving dress blues to the Plt honor man.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 10, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Six years in the Marines: 8 ribbons.
> First week in the Air Guard: 2 ribbons.


What ribbons?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 11, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I always liked the USMC way of giving dress blues to the Plt honor man.



Translate for us non-Marines?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> What ribbons?


 
Air Force Longevity and Expert Marksmanship. Granted, they were earned by previous service, but it surprised me to get two new ribbons in one day. Not only that but the E6 who was processing me at the time pulled a Purple Heart (still in its case) out of the bottom drawer of his desk and asked me if I wanted it. He said it had been sitting in the desk for years and I was the first guy he'd come across in the unit who been awarded one. My original was kind of shabby from sitting in a shoe box, so I took it.



policemedic said:


> Translate for us non-Marines?


 
The platoon honor man is the stand-out guy in boot camp who excels at everything, especially firing high expert during rifle qual. He is given a set of dress blues at graduation and a promotion to PFC.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 11, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> The platoon honor man is the stand-out guy in boot camp who excels at everything, especially firing high expert during rifle qual. He is given a set of dress blues at graduation and a promotion to PFC.



Thanks for the info!

I guess I'm just surprised blues aren't issued in the clothing bag.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Air Force Longevity and Expert Marksmanship. Granted, they were earned by previous service, but it surprised me to get two new ribbons in one day. Not only that but the E6 who was processing me at the time pulled a Purple Heart (still in its case) out of the bottom drawer of his desk and asked me if I wanted it. He said it had been sitting in the desk for years and I was the first guy he'd come across in the unit who been awarded one. My original was kind of shabby from sitting in a shoe box, so I took it.


Didn't know sister service time counted towards the longevity ribbon, Small Arms Marksmanship Ribbon just replaced your Marine Award. What are you doing in the Guard?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Didn't know sister service time counted towards the longevity ribbon, Small Arms Marksmanship Ribbon just replaced your Marine Award. What are you doing in the Guard?


 
Bro, I was in the Guard from 1980 to 1986.  Nothing sexy, aerial port squadron/air transportation. And apparently sister service time does count for the longevity ribbon, at least it did then. The reason I posted the above is because I went home that night with 2 ribbons and a newly-minted PH, not a bad haul for one day. I hope you didn't take offense. I didn't mean it as an AF put-down.



policemedic said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I guess I'm just surprised blues aren't issued in the clothing bag.


 
I forget what I was making as an E2 in 1970 but it wasn't enough to buy a set of dress blues. They were $300 then. Can't imagine what they cost now.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 11, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I forget what I was making as an E2 in 1970 but it wasn't enough to buy a set of dress blues. They were $300 then. Can't imagine what they cost now.



 The last time I talked to a Marine about dress uniforms, he said that the dress blues could easily set you back about $500.   That is for belt, hat, medals, saber for an NCO, the whole 9 yards. That was in 2006, so inflation may have bumped the price a little bit.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 11, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> The last time I talked to a Marine about dress uniforms, he said that the dress blues could easily set you back about $500.   That is for belt, hat, medals, saber for an NCO, the whole 9 yards. That was in 2006, so inflation may have bumped the price a little bit.



That's about right. 300+ for the jacket, 100 for the cover, 30 for the stupid NCO buckle (which never fails to get scratched and needs replacing), 80+ for the trousers. Then gloves, EGAs, etc. 

With over 4 years of maintainence/alterations though, it adds up. 

:wall::wall::wall:

I've always been able to check a sword out from the armory for details/weddings/etc. Not sure if all armories keep them stocked. I don't know too many people who've bought one.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> The last time I talked to a Marine about dress uniforms, he said that the dress blues could easily set you back about $500.   That is for belt, hat, medals, saber for an NCO, the whole 9 yards. That was in 2006, so inflation may have bumped the price a little bit.


 
I wouldn't doubt it. BITD, when they took your "official" bootcamp picture, you slipped on a generic one-size-fits-all backless dress blue jacket and white barracks cover. And that was the last time most Marines came anywhere near dress blues. I didn't buy a set until I made E4. And that was considerable setback for me even then.

What about Army dress uniforms. Are they issued?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Bro, I was in the Guard from 1980 to 1986.  Nothing sexy, aerial port squadron/air transportation. And apparently sister service time does count for the longevity ribbon, at least it did then. The reason I posted the above is because I went home that night with 2 ribbons and a newly-minted PH, not a bad haul for one day. I hope you didn't take offense. I didn't mean it as an AF put-down.
> 
> 
> 
> I forget what I was making as an E2 in 1970 but it wasn't enough to buy a set of dress blues. They were $300 then. Can't imagine what they cost now.


No offense taken.
I wasn't in the Guard back then, so the rules may have been changed later on.
$300 for Dress Blues, LOL.  My uniform allowance in 1982 was $300.  Thank God the NCO's at my ROTC Det allowed us to buy our ROTC Uniforms for half price.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 11, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. BITD, when they took your "official" bootcamp picture, you slipped on a generic one-size-fits-all backless dress blue jacket and white barracks cover. And that was the last time most Marines came anywhere near dress blues. I didn't buy a set until I made E5. And that was considerable setback for me even then.
> 
> What about Army dress uniforms. Are they issued?



The old green Class A's were issued, as are the current blues that replaced the greens for Class A wear.  They were running right at $300, give or take, when I got out four years ago.  The mess dress is completely out of your own pocket, though.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> The old green Class A's were issued, as are the current blues that replaced the greens for Class A wear.  They were running right at $300, give or take, when I got out four years ago.  The mess dress is completely out of your own pocket, though.



and it will set you back some major change...  fully tailored and braided I believe it comes to about $900


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 19, 2015)

My blues cost me $850...and last I checked your issue uniforms in IET comes out of your pay check.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2015)

It's a lot of money. I wore my DBs on two occasions. That was it. Then I left AD and they hung in the closet for 20 years while I consumed cheeseburgers & beer


----------

